# Know any good spots to get kayaks in the water somewhere to the North of IBSP?



## Phil McCracken (Apr 28, 2010)

Bringing kayaks out tomorrow. I need to get some stripers to make up for a string of unproductive fishing trips. I know of places to get in at Raritan Bay and Sandy Hook but I hear they're more South right now.

One of the rivers maybe? Is there any good spots where the river meets the ocean?


----------

